# Inherited 5 paphs



## h_mossy (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi, I just inherited 2 Paph. rothschildianums (Green Valley x Dou Fang); both are 19" tip to tip, and one has 3 fans. Next, I have 2 Paph. sanderianums; one is 21" tip to tip, and the second one is 20". Last, I have a Paph. philippinense x Pap. sanderianum; 14" tip to tip with 3 fans. I don't yet know the grex for the primary cross. Apparently these have been in s/h and rather neglected for about 4 years. They have grown slowly, but apparently the s/h was fine for them. I have repotted in s/h since it apparently works for them (else they would have been long dead), but I don't know much about feeding needs, or light levels. I'm guessing somewhere between Phal and Cattleya light. These don't appear to have ever bloomed. I don't have a clue what they look like, but I'm going to look them up. 

Any help/advice/culture tips would be appreciated.

mossy:wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2016)

There is a wealth of information on this site:
http://slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/index.html
You'll find photos as well as information about where/how they grow in nature, which should tell you a lot about how you should care for them.


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 11, 2016)

WOW! This website logs me off super-fast. It appears I will need to log in each time I need to reply, even if I posted just minutes before. This has never happened on any other site. Strange...

Anyway, I've looked up the primary, and apparently it is called Paph. Michael Koopowitz, and has those long spiral petals like the P. sanderianum. I don't really know the health of these plants yet; they are a medium green, and the P. sanderianums are very slightly mottled, and the P. rothschildianum and the hybrid all have no mottling, and have faint lines running parallel the the length of the leaves. 

I didn't used to like any of the paphs, but I will see if these 'grow' on me. I went through all the paphs and phrags on the "Orchidspecies.com" website, and of the paphs, the only ones one I actually kind-of liked are in the polyantha sub-genus. Of the Phrags, any that looked similar to Phrag. caudatum were OK. I didn't like phals before, either, but after growning a few I began to like them. I hope this Paphs will do the same.

I have no idea what these would normally cost, I got them free so I have no loss only gain. (I hope - crosses fingers)


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes, I get kicked off also, if I'm not active on it after a few minutes. I don't know why that happens, either.

It looks like you like the long-petaled slippers, which tend to be multi-floral. Good taste, I think. And if you stick around here, you'll find your appreciation of slippers growing exponentially! :evil:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 11, 2016)

If blooming size these are quite expensive. If award quality, maybe even more valuable.


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 11, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> If blooming size these are quite expensive. If award quality, maybe even more valuable.



I don't know if they are blooming size. What is blooming size for these? And even if they were expensive, I don't care; I'm growing these for the experience just to see if I can. My most expensive orchid is a vanda I paid over $700 for. Is is a rare form/color of a certain species. I'm pretty sure these would not be near that range.



SlipperFan said:


> Yes, I get kicked off also, if I'm not active on it after a few minutes. I don't know why that happens, either.
> 
> It looks like you like the long-petaled slippers, which tend to be multi-floral. Good taste, I think. And if you stick around here, you'll find your appreciation of slippers growing exponentially! :evil:



My favs (and they probably like cooler temps than I have here) are Paph. dianthum, Paph. parishii, Paph. kolopakingii, and Paph. praestans. The ones I just acquired are OK, but P. dianthum and P. parishii would be at the top of my list. I still find them borderline 'ugly' but there is still something intriguing about them because they look so bizarre.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2016)

post some photos - that always helps


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 11, 2016)

OK, I see what I can do. (why do your names have 'Awarded Stud' following them?

Now, I'll go read the 'posting photos' section.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2016)

There is a box to check when you b first log on, to stay logged on. The forum pus a label next to your screen name based on the amountil you post.


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 12, 2016)

You must mean the 'Remember me' box; that's the only one I see. Mine says 'Bloom', which is fine. I'd prefer 'Bloomin' idiot' or something like that. It is more fitting.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 12, 2016)

'Awarded stud' does conjure up some rather disturbing images...........

use postimage.org
select 17" monitor
upload images
copy the 'hot link to forum'
paste in thread
done!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you! :wink:


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 12, 2016)

NYEric said:


> There is a box to check when you b first log on, to stay logged on. The forum pus a label next to your screen name based on the amountil you post.



You were right! The 'remember me' box works perfectly.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2016)

h_mossy said:


> OK, I see what I can do. (why do your names have 'Awarded Stud' following them?
> 
> Now, I'll go read the 'posting photos' section.





NYEric said:


> There is a box to check when you b first log on, to stay logged on. The forum pus a label next to your screen name based on the amountil you post.



You can also change your own sub-name: go to your name in the members list, click on the sub-name and change it.


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 13, 2016)

OK, here are some pics.

Group photo, and tape measure open to the 2 ft mark. Top left - smaller Paph. sanderianum; top right - larger Paph. rothschildianum; bottom left - smaller Paph. rothschildianum; bottom center - larger Paph. sanderianum; bottom right - Paph. Michael Koopowitz.


Paph. group

Comparison measurements.
Smaller Paph. rothschildianum - I'm unbending the leaf.




Larger Paph. sanderianum




Paph. Michael Koopowitz roots




So... are these blooming size yet, or not?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 13, 2016)

The multiple growth plants are blooming size


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 13, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> The multiple growth plants are blooming size


Even the little one, the Paph. Michael Koopowitz? Is it something with the plant having multiple growths?

How large does a Paph. Rothschildianum need to be?

(thanks, by the way)

Oh, just remembered a culture question. Are Paphs planted level with the media, or slightly above or below?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 13, 2016)

h_mossy said:


> Even the little one, the Paph. Michael Koopowitz? Is it something with the plant having multiple growths?



Yes, as some philipinensis can be small. Though I wonder if this is really MK. Maybe st swithin or phillip x something else?


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 13, 2016)

h_mossy said:


> My most expensive orchid is a vanda I paid over $700 for. Is is a rare form/color of a certain species. I'm pretty sure these would not be near that range.



Wanna bet? lol


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2016)

the sandy may be worth a couple hundred.


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 13, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Yes, as some philipinensis can be small. Though I wonder if this is really MK. Maybe st swithin or phillip x something else?


Interesting to know. It was the only one without a tag; just a verbal telling me it was Paph. philippinensis crossed with another species with long spiral petals that she thought was Paph. sanderianum. Whatever it turns out to be, it has lines running the length of the leaves, just like the Paph. sanderianum. How obvious would it be if not that cross? Also, how would an *average* Paph. sanderianum or Paph. rothschildianum look, and what is considered a *good* one? 



NYEric said:


> the sandy may be worth a couple hundred.


I would have expected the ones from the named cross to be worth more than one with only the species on the tag, with no mention of the parentage. I still don't get why some Paphs. tend to be pricey, but I really don't know much about paphs. I was never too taken with them, but a free orchid is still a deal.  I would just like to see them bloom once. 

oke: What are the paphs you folks refer to as 'bulldogs'?


----------



## trdyl (Oct 13, 2016)

Bulldogs are complexed hybrids with a shape similar to Paph Winston Churchill.

Many of the pricey ones are quite rare in cultivation or they take quite a while as in several years to bloom from seed.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 13, 2016)

Slippers are generally more expensive than other orchids since they have not been successfully mericloned like cattleyas or phalaenopsis.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 13, 2016)

I think they look pretty darned good.

I would be jumping for joy if I inherited those plants. Especially the sanderianums. Blooming-sized plants are expensive. Low propagation rates and 10 years to bloom from seed? Yeah.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2016)

If you don't know why they are pricey, maybe you should get a copy of 'Orchid Fever' - by Eric Hansen.


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info/advice. I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I used to think that Phals were ugly, but after growing my first one many years ago, I gradually began to like them.

I read a couple of reviews of the Hansen book - very informative. I guess orchids bring out all types of odd characters. I'm partial to certain types of vanda orchids - especially if scented (species and a few primary crosses), but I don't know if I'd be tramping around jungles to add to my collection. To me, paphs are fascinatingly ugly in a bizarre sort of way, but I'll accept the challenge to get them to bloom - plus I'm curious about the growth and development of the inflorescence, to the point of the final appearance of the blooms.



CambriaWhat said:


> I think they look pretty darned good.
> 
> I would be jumping for joy if I inherited those plants. Especially the sanderianums. Blooming-sized plants are expensive. Low propagation rates and 10 years to bloom from seed? Yeah.


You would be jumping for joy - because you know more about these than I do. I have moderate experience with other types of orchids, and have seen a few paphs at shows. They were like an odd alien presence - mysterious creatures best seen from a distance. That was the extent of my experience with them. Until now... 

I don't know how most people start in with paphs, but it would seem that I've now crossed that bridge, and I will cautiously forge ahead, and try to avoid hidden pitfalls. I appreciate all your help in doing so.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2016)

You have a good resource in Hw. Quintal Farms.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 16, 2016)

Ive not had success with semi-hydro but you're doing great. They will need to be much bigger to flower well (esp the roth) but might flower in the next 12 months.
"happy roots = Happy plants"


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 17, 2016)

NYEric said:


> You have a good resource in Hw. Quintal Farms.



I wouldn't be so sure about that. They are on a different island, otherwise I would just drive there for a visit. 

I have called and left a msg. No response. I have since then called back 5 times and always get a recording saying their hours are Monday through Friday 7 am to 3 pm. 

So far... zip zero nada

OK, now that Quintal responded, I can provide some feedback to this post. I hoped it would be positive, even if they didn't have what I was looking for. Unfortunately, I can't do that; instead I have to be truthful. 

The lady that answered (she didn't offer her name, just that she was from Quintal ). She returned my call within a reasonable amount of time, and said that she was calling back because I mentioned in the message that this was my 2nd call. It was more than that, but it was only my 2nd message. I was hoping that at the very least, if they didn't have what I was looking for they could provide some leads to those that might. I told her that I was on Oahu, and that there didn't seem to be much here in the way of paphs I was looking for. When I mentioned that I was looking for a few different paph species and primary hybrids, she said that they were wholesalers. I asked what was the minimum order, and she said 30 plants with a minimum of 4 of each type. I was going to ask if they had some that were not listed on their site, but I never even got that far. She quickly said that there were orchid shows on Oahu, and I should look there. I said that I was aware of that and was a member of a few clubs. I have noticed in the past that sometimes a website has sold out of a listed plant, or may have others that were not on the website because they take some time / effort to keep the site current. I was going to ask for specific types, but the short, clipped responses thus far sent me a very clear message that they were not interested in my business, and that they were doing me a favor just by returning my call. I have purchased more plants than I want, just to filll out an order, and I usually get multiples so I can choose the best one to keep, and give away the rest. Bottom line: they don't know me. They don't know if I am a small customer, a big customer, or perhaps someone that might even direct a future customer their way. Well, after that phone interaction, that ship has already sailed. These folks give the impression that if you can't make money for them, and right now, don't bother taking any of their time. The woman was not outright rude, but there was not a warm and friendly tone to the call. Instead, the impression I had was that my call was just a bother and that she couldn't get rid of me fast enough. Very disappointing result. 

I have long memory. If I have influence to where to recommend the clubs go, or where they purchase plants for giveaway or prizes, I will certainly steer clear of those that appear to be bothered by a potential customer. 



Ozpaph said:


> Ive not had success with semi-hydro but you're doing great. They will need to be much bigger to flower well (esp the roth) but might flower in the next 12 months.
> "happy roots = Happy plants"


My cyms and terrestrials seem to do well in s/h. Just use a very weak fert solution from what is recommended on the label, and not to let the roots pack in too tightly. I've had some cyms actually split a few pots because there was just too many. If you don't catch that quick enough, you may lose all the liquid and not even be aware of it. (mine are outside, so I wouldn't notice a puddle if a pot leaked).


----------



## Secundino (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh yes, I know that sort of telephone calls. I too live on an island and sometime it is quite obvious that vendors think 'take it or leave it'. As there are no many place to go - if any - they know they are king of the hill. 

But there is internet, and there are postal services. Takes longer, you don't see what you buy and it is always a bit of a bet, but at least you deal with friendly and willing people...


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 18, 2016)

Secundino said:


> Oh yes, I know that sort of telephone calls. I too live on an island and sometime it is quite obvious that vendors think 'take it or leave it'. As there are no many place to go - if any - they know they are king of the hill.
> 
> But there is internet, and there are postal services. Takes longer, you don't see what you buy and it is always a bit of a bet, but at least you deal with friendly and willing people...



Well, in addition to limited local sources we have other 'hoops to jump through' to get the Agriculture dept to allow entry to a plant coming from out of state. So it is even more difficult because of that. I was hoping at least that they could direct me to some of the customers they sell to locally.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 18, 2016)

What happened to limuhead? I know he's on the big island but maybe he has advice?


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 19, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> What happened to limuhead? I know he's on the big island but maybe he has advice?


Good info! Limuhead actually lives pretty close. I sent an email, so we'll see what happens.

Mahalo!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2016)

Sorry to hear you had such a not nice experience with QF, good luck.


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 19, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Sorry to hear you had such a not nice experience with QF, good luck.


I guess their business is doing so well that they don't need any more. I could have been a customer as far as they knew, but the attitude was dismissive from the outset. Oh, well. It was worth the try.


----------

